# Diet feedback



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

My diet at the moment is geared up for bulking, if I'm missing anything obvious out please let me know.

*Breakfast :* Oats and 8 egg whites with 4 yolks, or 2 bagels and 8 egg whites with 4 yolks. Multi Vit + Vit C (1000mg).

*Mid-Morning* (2-3 hours after) : Weight gainer drink and a banana

*Lunch:* (2-3 hours) : large jacket spud/200g of chicken or 150g of tuna

*Mid afternoon:* Weight gainer drink and a banana

*Dinner:* Basmati Rice or Spuds plus 250g chicken/turkey or lean red meat plus veg

*Supper:* 2 scoops protein with 35g of Natty Peanut butter

- Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks a good, solid diet to me, dude. What are your goals from the diet apart from the obvious bulking? Are you aiming to get to a certain weight or what?


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Aiming to bulk up to about 18 - 19 stone and then diet down to 17. See how far I can get naturally first.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not enough real food IMO.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Not enough real food IMO.


I was going to say that initially, but we don't know how busy the guy's life is. He might not have time to eat 5 solid meals a day & 1 shake, I know I certainly don't have time for that.

However; if I'm off work, that's a different story. I like to eat as much solid food as possible.


----------

